# WEBDAV Resource übergeben



## Gaunt (3. Mai 2005)

Hi
ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich suche mir in einem Portlet Dateien aus Webdav und will die nun an z.B. Office weiterreichen.
Natürlich kann ich die über einen Link öffnen lassen. Allerdings nur als ganz normalen Web Download. D.h. der User kann nicht automatisch wieder ins Webdavverzeichnis zurückspeichern.
Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich z.B. Word über ein Portlet eine echte Webdav Resource zu Verfügung stellen kann? 

thx
Nils


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Mai 2005)

uh..das is übel..die einzige möglichkeit die ich kenne ist openoffice zu modifizieren, dann hast du ein komplettes openoffixe packet im web, aber nicht als activex oder sonstwas, sondern richtig sauber integriert. wenn du mal an nen IBM Arbeitsplatz kommst schau dir die Software IBM Workplace an, die hat sowas drin. 

Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich wüsste sind freie Java Frameworks.

Edit.: Portlets sind geil ;D


----------



## Gaunt (3. Mai 2005)

> Edit.: Portlets sind geil ;D


Naja. Bin da ja nicht so der Crack drinn aber sie sind schon ne ganz angenehme Sache wenn man erst mal die Anfangsschwierigkeiten überwunden hat.  :### 

Andere Office Produkte scheiden leider aus. Ich bin nunmal auf MS Office xp/2003 festgenagelt. 

Ich hatte ja schon drann gedacht auf der Clientseite ein Applet zu verwenden. Damit hätte ich schön die Datei ziehen und später wieder zurückschreiben können. Darf ich aber nicht. Stichwort: Barrierefreies Internet. Behörden sind zum *erbrechen*.
Was meinst du mit freien Frameworks? Vorschläge?

Ist es wirklich nicht möglich eine echte Webdav Resource zu übergeben?

Möglich wäre ja die Datei auf dem Server zwischenzuspeichern. Aber das wird ja ein horrender Aufwand. Das wäre eigentlich nur möglich wenn man eine komplette Schicht zwischen die Anwendung und Webdav legt.

thx
Nils


PS: Vermutlich weißt dus schon:

```
<expiration-cache>0</expiration-cache>
```
...in die portlet.xml. Ich hatte nämlich am Anfang als das Problem das er Änderungen nicht erkannt hat.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Mai 2005)

ich meine, dass du dir frameworks suchst, mit denen du auf excel, word u.s.w. zugreifen kannst und dan musst du dir dein excel nachbauen, ist aber recht übel zu machen. ansonsten..wenn du mit webdav arbeitest müsste es doch irgendwie sauber gehen.....ich hab nur atm keine kluge idee 

mit was arbeitest du ? eclipse / jetspeed2 ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Mai 2005)

verlink dorch einfach direkt zu einer url der form

webdav://derhostname/derordner

imho sollte da zumindest der IE damit klarkommen?


----------



## Gaunt (3. Mai 2005)

Hä?
webdav ist doch in dem Sinn kein Protokoll. Ist doch nur ne Erweiterung des bestehenden http. 

Will heißen:
webdav://derhostname/derordner 
geht nicht weil er mit webdav nix anfangen kann. Wäre schön wenns so einfach wäre:-(

http://derhostname/derordner 
geht nur halb. Er läd zwar die Datei runter, kann sie aber logischerweise nicht wieder zurückschreiben. 

Das super nervige ist ja das Word dazu in der lage ist Webdav Dateien zu bearbeiten. Gibts du beim Öffnen einer Datei einfach einen Link auf ein Webdavverzeichnis (http://derhostname/derordner/dateiname.xyz) dann rafft Word das anstandslos und greift direkt auf Webdav zu. Übergibts du es aber "nur" als Link in einer Webseite so geht das ganze erst mal über den Browser und Word denkt es ist eine normale Datei ausm Netz die es ja normalerweise nicht zurückschreiben kann. 



> ich meine, dass du dir frameworks suchst, mit denen du auf excel, word u.s.w. zugreifen kannst und dan musst du dir dein excel nachbauen, ist aber recht übel zu machen.


Ich soll mir ne Webversion von Office schreiben ???:L Kein Ding. Is moin feddisch*lol* :bae: 


> ansonsten..wenn du mit webdav arbeitest müsste es doch irgendwie sauber gehen.....ich hab nur atm keine kluge idee


Das denke ich mir ja auch;-)

Naja. Ich werde mich wohl morgen nochmal drann machen. THX einstweilen.

greetz
Nils

@KSG9|plak
Jup. Tomcat/Eclipse/JS 2/CMS CoreMedia(Damit habe ich aber an sich nix zu tun)


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Mai 2005)

> ... u.s.w. zugreifen kannst und dan musst du dir dein excel nachbauen, ist aber recht übel



Wie ich schon sagte... 

Ansonsten hab ich keine kluge Idee


----------



## Gaunt (9. Mai 2005)

Hi
Wollte nur nochmal nen Update geben:
Bin immer noch nicht wirklich weiter. Egal wie ichs drehe oder wende mir fällt nix ein wie ich das ohne Clientseitige Unterstützung hin bekommen soll. 
Das Slide Logfile macht die selben Ausgaben wenn ich über Word direkt drauf zugreife, über Browser oder Portlet. Nur das halt nicht wirklich die Webdav Ressource geöffnet wird.

Kennt nicht einer ein Webdav Forum??? 
Ich finde im Netz nur immer wieder mal einzelne Potst. Allerdings immer nur dazu wie mans einrichtet oder über Windows oder andere Clients drauf zugreift.

greetz
Nils


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (9. Mai 2005)

ich frag mal bei mir in der firma nach..bei gelegenheit..

folgendes willst du machen:


ein word dokument in nem portlet zum bearbeiten auswählen
dann öffnet sich direkt ms word (z.B.)
wenn der user auf "speichern" klickt wird das dokument die direkt wieder auf dem server abgespeichert 

richtiug ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Mai 2005)

KSG9|plak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich frag mal bei mir in der firma nach..bei gelegenheit..
> 
> folgendes willst du machen:
> 
> ...



dürfte ziemlich unmöglich sein, ohne den Client vorzukonfigurieren


----------



## Gaunt (10. Mai 2005)

Hi
das befürchte ich auch. Wir haben mal ein wenig gespickt und den einen oder anderen Java Quellcode zurückübersetzt. Im Eneffekt läuft es darauf hinaus das ein Applet über die Api des Server dafür sogrt, dass das gewünschte Dokument in der Webdav Schnittstelle zur Verfügung gesetllt wird. Dann wird auf Betriebssystemebene eine Verbindung zum gewünschten Webdav Verzeichnis aufgebaut. Dabei wird sowohl der Pfad als auch die Benutzerkennungen aus der Webanwenung übernommen. Zum Schluss wird rein Clientseitig (also ohne jegliches Zutun der Webanwendung auf der Serverseite) Word geöffnet, dass dann die erzeugte Verbindung auf Betriebssystemeben nutzt und das Dokument direkt auf Webdav öffnet. 
Die Webanwendung (client) wird Quasi lediglich dazu benutzt um dem Client ein Applet zuzustecken das das öffnen der Datei übernimmt. Dem Applet werden Pfad und Benutzerkennungen mitgegeben. 
Serverseitig sorgt die Webanwendung dafür das der Server der hinter dem DMS System steckt das gewünscht Dok in webdav reinschiebt. 

Fazit:
Kein echtes Webdav ohne Clientseitige Progrmmierung:-(
Hab mir mehr von diesem tollen Schlagwort erhofft. Mit dem beschreibbaren Web wirds wohl noch ein wenig dauern.

Ich befürchte wir werden in dem Falle in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen und uns eine ähnliche Lösung ausdenken. 
Denke dieses Thema können wir leider als nicht gelöst abhaken. Mir fällt zumindest nichts mehr ein wie man hier noch ansetzen könnte. 


THX
Nils


PS: Bis zur nächsten doofen Frage;-)


----------



## free business grants (9. Jun 2005)

Your site is very good.



free business grants</p>


----------



## best online casinos (9. Jun 2005)

I was surfing along and came across your website. I really enjoyed it. Thanks! This site is very informative. I hope to see more in the near future, Wishing you all the best!



best online casinos</p>


----------

